# Help: Going to court



## skee2114 (Aug 15, 2013)

I was let go from my job for "being overly nervous" while speaking to customers. The California EDD rejected my unemployment claim because I did not notify my employers of my panic disorder. So, we're going to court. 

If anyone has any studies with strong visceral language about how terrifying it is to live with social anxiety and fear of having a panic attack, it would be greatly appreciated. Also, if you know of any studies that associate shame and social anxiety that will help too. 

I just want to show the judge how terrifying it can be to live with SAS. I'm going to be a wreck speaking in court, so my argument probably won't be as effective as I would like. But maybe a document given to the judge will help prove my point. 

It seems every time I bring up SAS to my employers and the state it's marginalized as "oh, you're are shy". 

I apologize in advance if this is a hassle or inappropriate for this forum. I'm desperate and overwhelmed.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

***

Do you have a shrink? Could you get them to testify on your behalf?


----------



## skee2114 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, that is the one piece of evidence I do have. Unfortunately, he doesn't have time to go into court and speak for me but he has given a written testimony to the judge. 

Unfortunately, he can come off as a bit smug. His last line in the letter "If I feel it is medically appropriate for MY patient to be on disability rather than unemployment, I will make that decision." 

Both my evidence and my former companies evidence is very circumstantial. So, it can go either way. I'm just trying to stack the deck in my favor.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh you have my sympathy what a horrible ordeal. I have no idea how this works but am sending good luck vibes over the pond for you.


----------



## skee2114 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you, losteternal. Your good vibes seemed to have worked. 

I had my court case. My employers lied through their teeth. They tried to make a case that I was a horrible employee: lazy, unable to follow directions and customers disliked working with me, etc, etc.. Although, on my termination letter it only states "Overly nervous speaking to customers". Luckily, their two biggest clients submitted written testimony on behalf dismissing all of their claims. 

I did have a mild panic attack when I was testifying, other than that I was reasonably composed under the circumstances (they had an army of lawyers with them and I only had myself). 

The thing that pissed me off, is they knew I had SA and a panic disorder, yet dismissed it as being shy. Even the judge marginalized my condition. 

God, I am so filled with rage right now. I want revenge! I really don't know how to deal with it. I'm not an angry person. But right now, I feel like a rage-a-holic. I've been sitting here for 2 hours fantasizing of revenge. This has got to be unhealthy.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

some people wow..

lots of people that are pieces of **** these days.. i hope you win


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I know How You feel I Went through something similair à few years ago but won My case. I was beside myself with rage at the lies told about me too. 
I waited a while Then put in several complaints to customers of the company, They get fines for messing up jobs So i lost them a fair bit of Money in the end. Leave it a fair while If You are planning something similair and dont usé your own phone Just incase. I did a few Other Really bad things too


----------

